# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Show-off] VOH

## Chron

ok heres another i made by me yet again celtic FC with a player in it Jan Venegoor of hesselink hope you like  :Big Grin:  

NOTE: my name is james smith so dont say anything about i didnt make it cause of the persons name at bottom blah blah blah

----------


## CarlosJ

hey i think your stuffs preety nice, can you make me one aswell using one of these images please:
preferably 






dont really mind if its a sig or a big piece size really, in return il rep you, thanks alot if you can

tryed to get stocks with some kinda movement so it would be easier for you to do your effects and stuff

----------


## Chron

like i said i dont do this stuff any more just some from back in the day sorry man

----------

